# AM4 Boxed Kühler / Lüfter auf AM3 möglich?



## iXic0re (19. August 2019)

*AM4 Boxed Kühler / Lüfter auf AM3 möglich?*

Hab mir vor kurzem einen Ryzen 5 3600 mit boxed Kühler/  Lüfter gegönnt. Aber der Lüfter nervt stark. In meinem alten System war ein scyth Mugen verbaut den ich jetzt wieder nutzen würde.

Die alte Hardware würde ich gerne weiter nutzen. Dabei kommt es nicht auf Lautstärke an. Deshalb die Frage:

Passt der am4 Kühler auf den am3 Sockel?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Schori (19. August 2019)

*AW: AM4 Boxed Kühler / Lüfter auf AM3 möglich?*

Lochabstand AM4: 90 × 54 mm, AM3:96 × 48 mm

Nein Passt nicht. Auch für deinen Mugen brauchst du ein Umrüstkit, falls verfügbar.


----------



## iXic0re (20. August 2019)

*AW: AM4 Boxed Kühler / Lüfter auf AM3 möglich?*

Jo das mit dem Mugen hab ich soweit auf dem Schirm.... Hm, schade.
Oder ich lasse den Mugen da wo er ist und gönne dem neuen Board nen neuen Kühler... :/


----------



## Fafafin (20. August 2019)

*AW: AM4 Boxed Kühler / Lüfter auf AM3 möglich?*

Für den Mugen 4 / Mugen Max gibt es ein Umrüstkit für AM4.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. August 2019)

*AW: AM4 Boxed Kühler / Lüfter auf AM3 möglich?*

Um welchen Mugen gehts denn? Beim Mugen der ersten Generation wird der Kühler via AMD Retention Modul (Klammern) befestigt, das sollte soweit ohne Probleme  passen.

edit: Gerade das letze Postdatum gesehen  Vllt. dennoch für den einen oder anderen interessant.


----------

